# FreeBSD 9.0 - kernel: mpt0: request timedout - Vmware Virtual



## SirGollum (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Really hoping someone can help me. Error and config details below. I have a virtualised web server running 9.0 on zfsboot.

Specs:
8 Cores
6Gb RAM
2 x  100Gb disks (Virtual)

Every (insert random amount of days) days the server will grind to a halt and show these errors in /var/log/messages.

I initially googled the error and found - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27899

Which although is a different issue, produced the same error, but the fix for that didn't work either. Does anyone have similar issues? Any ideas / advice greatly appreciated!

loader.conf


```
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:ROOT"
accf_http_load="YES"
accf_data_load="YES"
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
# Limit queue size for ZFS
vfs.zfs.vdev.min_pending="1"
vfs.zfs.vdev.max_pending="1"
```

Example of errors:


```
Mar  5 08:17:58 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: request 0xffffff8000b578a0:22175 timed out for ccb 0xfffffe00040a6800 (req->ccb 0xfffffe00040a6800)
Mar  5 08:20:34 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xffffff8000b578a0:22175 function 0
Mar  5 08:20:34 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xffffff8000b578a0:22175
Mar  5 08:20:34 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: abort of req 0xffffff8000b578a0:0 completed
Mar  5 08:20:34 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: request 0xffffff8000b4c140:22176 timed out for ccb 0xfffffe00b3a10000 (req->ccb 0xfffffe00b3a10000)
Mar  5 08:20:34 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xffffff8000b4c140:22176 function 0
Mar  5 08:20:34 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xffffff8000b4c140:22176
Mar  5 08:20:34 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: abort of req 0xffffff8000b4c140:0 completed
Mar  5 08:20:22 unixweb2 proftpd[52336]: 203.31.82.77 (124-170-120-172.dyn.iinet.net.au[124.170.120.172]) - FTP no transfer timeout, disconnected 
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: request 0xffffff8000b48cf0:27524 timed out for ccb 0xfffffe00040a6800 (req->ccb 0xfffffe00040a6800)
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xffffff8000b48cf0:27524 function 0
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xffffff8000b48cf0:27524
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: abort of req 0xffffff8000b48cf0:0 completed
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: request 0xffffff8000b55140:27525 timed out for ccb 0xfffffe00047ab000 (req->ccb 0xfffffe00047ab000)
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xffffff8000b55140:27525 function 0
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xffffff8000b55140:27525
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: mpt0: abort of req 0xffffff8000b55140:0 completed
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 10879, size: 4096
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 last message repeated 10 times
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 428, size: 49152
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 10879, size: 4096
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 428, size: 49152
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 10879, size: 4096
Mar  5 08:59:54 unixweb2 kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 428, size: 49152
```


----------



## mk96 (Mar 5, 2013)

I suggest you to read this thread.


----------



## SirGollum (Mar 7, 2013)

I had a read of that post and found that 


```
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
```

Seemed to help for that particular issue, but unfortunately hasn't helped me.


----------



## mk96 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you are running *Free*BSD 9, I believe you are running ESXi 5.1 then. 



			
				SirGollum said:
			
		

> I had a read of that post and found that
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## SirGollum (Mar 11, 2013)

*I*n this instance, it*'*s 9.0 on Esxi 5.0.


----------



## mk96 (Mar 12, 2013)

Then you are running unsupported configuration - 9.0 is supported officially in ESXi 5.1. The mpt0 suffers a lot under high IO in freebsd FreeBSD - even background fsck on a huge directory with many files can bring the system down :\



			
				SirGollum said:
			
		

> *I*n this instance, it*'*s 9.0 on Esxi 5.0.


----------



## SirGollum (Mar 13, 2013)

*O*h wow, thank you for your reply!

Do you know if the the issue has been solved in ESXi 5.1?


----------



## mk96 (Mar 14, 2013)

In my case it seems so - the virtual machine on the server is running a couple of days without issue. But if you have huge disks with many files and directories I suggest to turn off background fsck - it can cause the virtual machine to reset itself .



			
				SirGollum said:
			
		

> *O*h wow, thank you for your reply!
> 
> Do you know if the the issue has been solved in ESXi 5.1?


----------

